# Coyote Bible



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

All, I have a copy of this book entitled "Coyotes: Biology, Behavior and Management" by Marc Bekoff for almost 3 decades now. I consider this "The Bible" regarding coyotes. The contents are a precise summary of scientific data collected from across theses United States of America.

If you want to become a consistent caller or trapper this book will get you there. The reason is unlike calling videos or books often created to entertain. This book was established to assist canine biologist. There is no fan fare in this book just scientific fact.

If you want to understand/ learn coyote vocalizations, well this book has an entire section on it. If your a trapper and want to know what coyotes really eat so you can target that feeding pattern, this book has many section on coyote stomach contents from across the country.

Be safe

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to know thanks for posting bud


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. In getting into hunting I really appreciate sources of relevant information that has been researched carefully and scientifically. I'm thankful for all the people who went before me and I know a lot of good stuff has been passed down through the years from one hunter to another but there are also some old wives tales that survive the test of time that only good research can put to bed. I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not cheap but here's a link to a source for the book: http://www.amazon.com/Coyotes-Behavior-Management-Marc-Bekoff/dp/1930665423


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another good reading is Coyote 101 by Dr. Charles Shawleys, here is a link to a website thats has the e-book you can read for free.

http://www.predators-west.com/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't want all that book learnin' to hinder my education.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glen...trust me its a good one! Too prove it, its the only book I did not tear up for Toilet Paper ...the biological mumble jumble work as a perfect sleeping pill!


----------

